# Morto mike bongiorno.Poveraccio, a me dispiace



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

*LO RIFERISCE SKy*

*È morto Mike Bongiorno*

*È deceduto a Montecarlo. Il  popolare presentatore aveva 85 anni *

*





   Mike Bongiorno   MONTEFCARLO* - È morto Mike Bongiorno. Il popolare presentatore, è deceduto durante un viaggio a Montecarlo. A dare la notizia della morte Sky, l’emittente per la quale lavorava dopo aver recentemente abbandonato il gruppo Mediaset. Bongiorno era nato a New York 85 anni fa. Il decano dei presentatori tv scomparso la notte scorsa sarebbe stato colto da un infarto nella sua casa del principato. 


*08 settembre 2009*


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

minchia ma che lippa sei, posti più veloce del west.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

stava per partire il rischiatutto su sky... comunque dispiace anche a me!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

avevo visto una recente intervista ed era così contento di rifare un quiz.
Porello.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> minchia ma che lippa sei, posti più veloce del west.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 ma così improvvisamente? Infarto o cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma così improvvisamente? Infarto o cosa?


pare infarto mentre era in viaggio per la sua casa di montecarlo


----------



## Old sperella (8 Settembre 2009)

poveraccio


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

cmq io se potessi  scegliere infarto vorrei


----------



## Grande82 (8 Settembre 2009)

che peccato!! 
Mi restano indelebili i suoi scketch con fiorello, ma era comunque un grandissimo personaggio, un uomo d'altri tempi, con una enorme cultura del lavoro.


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pare infarto mentre era in viaggio per la sua casa di montecarlo


 vabbè, alla fine uno dei modi meno peggio per chiudere baracca... la vita l'ha vissuta pienamente. Un uomo particolare. Dispiace davvero.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Settembre 2009)

Oggi sono stata all'estero per lavoro...tornata accendo l'ANSA e vedo la notizia. M'è preso un coccolone, povero Mike. Lui che del giovanilismo aveva fatto una bandiera...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

si era un pelino rincoglionito ma fisicamente era un fenomeno!!
sci, alpinismo, golf.
Uno che non si è risparmiato nè nel lavoro nè nel privato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si era un pelino rincoglionito ma fisicamente era un fenomeno!!
> sci, alpinismo, golf.
> Uno che non si è risparmiato nè nel lavoro nè nel privato


un pelino rinco lo è sempre stato, anche 20 anni fa. era il suo punto di forza


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un pelino rinco lo è sempre stato, anche 20 anni fa. era il suo punto di forza


lo so.
Per alcuni il rincoglionimento è il punto di forza


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Settembre 2009)

comunque tra i tre , (corrado, bongiorno, e baudo) è rimasto l'unico che mi sta sul culo e trovo meno professionale degli altri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque tra i tre , (corrado, bongiorno, e baudo) è rimasto l'unico che mi sta sul culo e trovo meno professionale degli altri


anche a me baudo non piace. corrado era il mio preferito. lo amavo letteralmente.


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

a me è sempre stata sui coglioni la daniela di mike.
racchia e antipatica


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2009)

porello, mi spiace un casino


----------



## Old Sad (8 Settembre 2009)

*Concordo*



Asudem ha detto:


> comunque tra i tre , (corrado, bongiorno, e baudo) è rimasto l'unico che mi sta sul culo e trovo meno professionale degli altri


in pieno Asu cara!


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2009)

con me non concordi mai


----------



## Old amarax (8 Settembre 2009)

*il premier*

è addirittura intervenuto in diretta con commenti sdolcinati su Mike. Evidente ha dimenticato che nell'ultimo periodo si faceva negare al telefono.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A prescindere dal se piaceva o meno,ha fatto parte della nostra vita. Io ricordo la famosa battuta < mi è caduta sull'uccello signora longari>...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> è addirittura intervenuto in diretta con commenti sdolcinati su Mike. Evidente ha dimenticato che nell'ultimo periodo si faceva negare al telefono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   e chi la dimentica?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2009)

Commentavo oggi che l'ho "conosciuto" prima dell'alfabeto..


----------



## Old Sad (10 Settembre 2009)

*Dici a me?*



Brugola ha detto:


> con me non concordi mai


 
ma no brugolina cara .. e che la racchietta della moglie .. io non l'ho mai neanche presa in considerazione


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2009)

Funerali di Stato per Mike Bongiorno. Le esequie del conduttore, scomparso a 85 anni mentre si trovava a Montecarlo per trascorrere qualche giorno di vacanza, si terranno sabato mattina alle 10 nel Duomo di Milano

ma dai...siamo davvero ridicoli.
funerali di stato per un bravo presentatore televisivo??


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> Funerali di Stato per Mike Bongiorno. Le esequie del conduttore, scomparso a 85 anni mentre si trovava a Montecarlo per trascorrere qualche giorno di vacanza, si terranno sabato mattina alle 10 nel Duomo di Milano
> 
> ma dai...siamo davvero ridicoli.
> funerali di stato per un bravo presentatore televisivo??


ma non è un bravo presentatore; è mike bongiorno.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è un bravo presentatore; è mike bongiorno.


 
ho capito, sempre un bravo presentatore resta.
io lo trovo decisamente esagerato, pur con tutta la simpatia per mike buongiorno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho capito, sempre un bravo presentatore resta.
> io lo trovo decisamente esagerato, pur con tutta la simpatia per mike buongiorno


Meno male che non sono sola.
Ma credo che fosse una buona occasione per mostrarsi in un contesto caldo per qualcuno che ultimamente manco gli rispondeva al telefono...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e che non si voleva perdere...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

vabbè dai, adesso strumentalizzare pure mike buongiorno per sparlare del nano mi sembra eccessivo...
hanno fatto i funerali di stato a sordi e ad altri attori, non vedo perchè non a lui che è innegabile abbia segnato una fase storica della televisione.
Credo che sia stato percepito  il dispiacere di tantissimi e la voglia di partecipare di tanta gente che lo considerava uno di "casa"e un funerale di stato permette grandissima partecipazione.
Con tutti i casini che abbiamo io non mi scandalizzo per i funerali di stato di bongiorno. ( non solo perchè a me era simpatico eh?)


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Onestamente non mi piace un uso continuo del funerale di stato.
Comunque....


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Onestamente non mi piace un uso continuo del funerale di stato.
> Comunque....


neanche  a me ma se lo fanno a cani e porci non vedo perchè non a mike


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> neanche a me ma se lo fanno a cani e porci non vedo perchè non a mike


per evitare che si pensi appunto che il funerale di stato spetti a cani e a porci.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> per evitare che si pensi appunto che il funerale di stato spetti a cani e a porci.



ho capito e sono d'accordo.
Ma mi pare che lo abbiamo fatto a personaggi dello spettacolo prima di lui
MI pare sordi e altri attori
Che lui sia stato un icona della televisione come certi attori del cinema è indubbio. 
Per quanto mi riguarda i funerali di stato li farei solo ai veri  servitori dello stato (I vari Borsellino, Falcone , carabinieri e poliziotti e chiunque abbia concretamente fatto qualcosa di sano e valido  per questo paese) .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ho capito e sono d'accordo.
> *Ma mi pare che lo abbiamo fatto a personaggi dello spettacolo prima di lui*
> *MI pare sordi e altri attori*
> Che lui sia stato un icona della televisione come certi attori del cinema è indubbio.
> Per quanto mi riguarda i funerali di stato li farei solo ai veri servitori dello stato (I vari Borsellino, Falcone , carabinieri e poliziotti e chiunque abbia concretamente fatto qualcosa di sano e valido per questo paese) .


 
vero. non avrebbero dovuto farli neanche a loro. 
per carrà, baudo, arbore e altri? si replica perché c'è il precedente? 
non vorrei dire, ma i funerali di stato chi li paga? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche secondo me è sbagliatissimo e anche secondo me andrebbero fatti solo a determinati personaggi. ma non ad uno showman.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero. non avrebbero dovuto farli neanche a loro.
> per carrà, baudo, arbore e altri? si replica perché c'è il precedente?
> non vorrei dire, ma i funerali di stato chi li paga?
> 
> ...



ot
amore ti prego leva quelle palline pendule...non riesco a concentrarmi se no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> amore ti prego leva quelle palline pendule...non riesco a concentrarmi se no


 
non le trovi carine e soprattutto esplicative?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vero. non avrebbero dovuto farli neanche a loro.
> per carrà, baudo, arbore e altri? si replica perché c'è il precedente?
> non vorrei dire, ma i funerali di stato chi li paga?
> 
> ...


 A me sembra nella più benevole delle ipotesi un modo per favorire, creare, confermare un senso di appartenenza con punti di riferimento meramente mediatici.
Anche altri funerali sono serviti da passerella.
Non sono io che trumentalizzo il funerale contro il silvio è il silvio che strumentalizza il funerale.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ot
> amore ti prego leva quelle palline pendule...non riesco a concentrarmi se no


Vero che sono ipnotiche?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vero che sono ipnotiche?


no, brutti ricordi


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, brutti ricordi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra nella più benevole delle ipotesi un modo per favorire, creare, confermare un senso di appartenenza con punti di riferimento meramente mediatici.
> Anche altri funerali sono serviti da passerella.
> Non sono io che trumentalizzo il funerale contro il silvio è il silvio che strumentalizza il funerale.


silvio strumentalizza lo strumentalizzabile. appena è morto ha detto che lo voleva fare senatore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




che ce frega a noi? ormai è morto.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

nel suo caso la televisione è cultura, lascia o raddoppia un evento che ha avvicinato la gente ad argomenti vari.
in quel periodo storico la stessa divulgazione della lingua italiana era iportante in case nelle quali si parlava prevalentemente il dialetto.
ha fatto il galoppino per i partigiani rischiando la vita, ci ha divertito con programmi anche leggeri ma mai volgari per tanto tempo.
e se a tutti la sua dipartita ha fatto uno strano effetto...forse merita i funerali d stato.che all gente pagarglieli non dispiace


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel suo caso la televisione è cultura, lascia o raddoppia un evento che ha avvicinato la gente ad argomenti vari.
> in quel periodo storico la stessa divulgazione della lingua italiana era iportante in case nelle quali si parlava prevalentemente il dialetto.
> ha fatto il galoppino per i partigiani rischiando la vita, ci ha divertito con programmi anche leggeri ma mai volgari per tanto tempo.
> e se a tutti la sua dipartita ha fatto uno strano effetto...forse merita i funerali d stato.*che all gente pagarglieli non dispiace*


sicura?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel suo caso la* televisione è cultura, lascia o raddoppia un evento che ha avvicinato la gente ad argomenti vari*.
> in quel periodo storico la stessa divulgazione della lingua italiana era iportante in case nelle quali si parlava prevalentemente il dialetto.
> ha fatto il galoppino per i partigiani rischiando la vita, ci ha divertito con programmi anche leggeri ma mai volgari per tanto tempo.
> e se a tutti la sua dipartita ha fatto uno strano effetto...forse merita i funerali d stato.che all gente pagarglieli non dispiace








Anche tutto il calcio minuto per minuto ...la tv dei ragazzi ...giovanna la nonna del corsaro nero ...canzonissima ... allora facciamo funerali di stato a tutti.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche tutto il calcio minuto per minuto ...la tv dei ragazzi ...giovanna la nonna del corsaro nero ...canzonissima ... allora facciamo funerali di stato a tutti.


ora che ci penso 
li voglio anch'io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora che ci penso
> li voglio anch'io.


ahahahahahahah ma la pianti?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sicura?


no ,ma chiederlo a tutti mi viene male


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no ,ma chiederlo a tutti mi viene male


ma allora ci dai notizie false e tendenziose.

con te non gioco più.


----------



## Old Sad (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no, _*brutti ricordi*_


 







































o.t. però il cucciolino pallettifero di Angelo è proprio carino


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

e a lei...non glielo fareste un bel funerale?


http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/10-domande/noemi-al-lido-io-come-la-loren/36734?video=&pagefrom=1


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e a lei...non glielo fareste un bel funerale?
> 
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/10-domande/noemi-al-lido-io-come-la-loren/36734?video=&pagefrom=1


 
di stato?

ci devo pensare.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e a lei...non glielo fareste un bel funerale?
> 
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/10-domande/noemi-al-lido-io-come-la-loren/36734?video=&pagefrom=1


 rilancio: due funerali.
uno a lei e uno al suo abbigliamento e alle labbrone....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> rilancio: due funerali.
> uno a lei e uno al suo abbigliamento e alle labbrone....


così sono tre.

e quattro bare. per le labbra ne servono due.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

lasiate stare l'estetica...ma l'avete ascoltata?
non ci posso credere.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasiate stare l'estetica...ma l'avete ascoltata?
> non ci posso credere.


 confesso che sono riuscita ad arrivare a stento al primo minuto e mezzo....
'con quale regista vuoi lavorare?'
'non parliamo d'altro, ora sono qua!'
....
e la intervistano pure!!!
ma che avrà da dire mai!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> confesso che sono riuscita ad arrivare a stento al primo minuto e mezzo....
> 'con quale regista vuoi lavorare?'
> 'non parliamo d'altro, ora sono qua!'
> ....
> ...


 se tu l'avessi anzi _l'ascoltasti te ne sarebbi accorta._


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> lasiate stare l'estetica...ma l'avete ascoltata?
> non ci posso credere.


 
ah c'è anche da ascoltare?
ammetto di tenere il pc senza audio in ufficio... ora metto le cuffie.. devo prepararmi al peggio?

preparati a risponderne ai miei legali.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah c'è anche da ascoltare?
> ammetto di tenere il pc senza audio in ufficio... ora metto le cuffie.. devo prepararmi al peggio?
> 
> preparati a risponderne ai miei legali.


fossi in te mi vergognerei un attimo...o devo ricordare troppo belli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> fossi in te mi vergognerei un attimo...o devo ricordare troppo belli?


 
troppo belli è stata una scelta. questa una trappola.

al "vorrei che non si direbbero" ho calcolato che potrei ottenere un milioncino per i danni morali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tu l'avessi anzi_*l'ascoltasti te ne sarebbi accorta*._


 
esagerata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e a lei...non glielo fareste un bel funerale?
> 
> 
> http://tv.repubblica.it/dossier/10-domande/noemi-al-lido-io-come-la-loren/36734?video=&pagefrom=1


 Beh che studia recitazione da anni è evidente... se no come avrebbe potuto...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

_"Sofia Loren resterà un mito anche per me"  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

ANCHE?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Esilarante.

Io vorrei spendere due parole anche per quelle sopracciglia...

_"vorrei che non si direbbero più le cose"  

	
	
		
		
	


	











_

Non ce la posso fare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> _"Sofia Loren resterà un mito anche per me"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chissà se intendeva che ricambia il fatto che lei sarà un mito per la loren


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

io ho voluto farmi male
ho visto anche i 2 video collegati

salverei solo le voci che, nell'ultimo, le urlavano "vai a lavorare"

sbranerei volentieri i giornalisti che si accalcavano per intervistarla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io ho voluto farmi male
> *ho visto anche i 2 video collegat*i
> 
> salverei solo le voci che, nell'ultimo, le urlavano "vai a lavorare"
> ...



ma nutri la convinzione di avere qualche colpa da espiare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









condivido appieno il tuo pensiero circa i giornalisti. ieri mentre vedevo IL video (col cappero che ne guardo altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :0003

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mi chiedevo con insistenza - e senza trovare risposta - perché intervistarla. cosa può avere da dire una ragazzina che non è definibile bambina solo per via di quelle tette e quelle labbrone?
è anche vero però che i giornalisti parlano (e scrivono) di ciò che la gente vuole sentire parlare. la tristezza vera, in fondo, è questa.
assieme al fatto che nella repubblica delle banane, una ragazzetta senza arte nè parte, finita sui giornali quale "responsabile" della separazione del presidente del consiglio (fosse stato un altro personaggio politico/pubblico, un seguito del genere sarebbe stato egualmente triste), abbia iniziato a puntare a tutta birra al successo televisivo/cinematografico e che qualcuno le abbia e stia spianando la strada  

	
	
		
		
	


	





la lewinsky, dopo i suoi numeri con clinton nella stanza oRale, a parte vedere intitolarsi la galleria di uno zoo di belgrado, o che in america ormai il suo nome sia sinonimo di "pompino" o un verbo (did you or did you not lewinsky that lobbyist? - te la sei fatta questa stagista?) , ha avuto altre forme di "successo"?


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

guarda che io le/mi auguro che diventi un' attrice di successo con sua soddisazione

almeno allontaniamo un po' il momento in cui diventa ministro


anzi non conosciamo qualche regista serio che voglia are il bene del Paese?







  quel boffo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non mi da garanzie


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> troppo belli è stata una scelta. questa una trappola.
> 
> al "vorrei che non si direbbero" ho calcolato che potrei ottenere un milioncino per i danni morali


stava usando il modo giusto e poi si è corretta sbagliando


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

tornando al funerale di stato di mke:

cambiando canale ho visto ora piazza del duomo, dove si stanno svolgendo i funerali. chiesa invasa. *piazza *invasa (pare si contino quindicimila persone). sicuramente come ogni volta che piazza del duomo viene "usata" per manifestazioni di ogni tipo, per qualche ora la fermata della metropolitana di due linee verrà chiusa con i conseguenti problemi per gli spostamenti, considerato che quella duomo è una fermata nevralgica anche per via dei turisti che come meta fissa hanno il duomo.
a parte questo, penso alle centinaia (forse migliaia?) di turisti che passano ogni giorno per piazza del duomo e ignari della cosa, si trovano in mezzo a quel casino, dopo esserci arrivati a piedi, perché con la metropolitana sono stati scaricati a montenapoleone o a missori, a san babila o a cordusio.
mi immagino il cinesino che con la macchina fotografica appesa al collo chiede "cosa succede?" "funerali di stato?" "uaz, e chi è morto?" "un presentatore tv".

e sinceramente, con tutta la stima che avevo per bongiorno, con la commozione che non nascondo d'aver provato, all'idea di questa immagine, un po' provo imbarazzo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> stava usando il modo giusto e poi si è corretta sbagliando


 Poveretta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tornando al funerale di stato di mke:
> 
> cambiando canale ho visto ora piazza del duomo, dove si stanno svolgendo i funerali. chiesa invasa. *piazza *invasa (pare si contino quindicimila persone). sicuramente come ogni volta che piazza del duomo viene "usata" per manifestazioni di ogni tipo, per qualche ora la fermata della metropolitana di due linee verrà chiusa con i conseguenti problemi per gli spostamenti, considerato che quella duomo è una fermata nevralgica anche per via dei turisti che come meta fissa hanno il duomo.
> a parte questo, penso alle centinaia (forse migliaia?) di turisti che passano ogni giorno per piazza del duomo e ignari della cosa, si trovano in mezzo a quel casino, dopo esserci arrivati a piedi, perché con la metropolitana sono stati scaricati a montenapoleone o a missori, a san babila o a cordusio.
> ...


 Imbarazzante tutto.
Io non lo vedo come un onore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Imbarazzante tutto.
> Io non lo vedo come un onore.



ma poi sto dando uno sguardo. sta diventando un preciso e unico momento mediatico, uno spettacolo televisivo fine a se stesso esattamente come successe coi funerali di jackson.
si vogliono trasmettere i funerali? perfetto. ma che lì si finisca, per carità! tutto il resto è di una tristezza immonda. i commenti per  far notare come fiorello e fazio siano commossi e che fa strano vederli così, le telecamera puntate su pippo baudo che porta la bara pur essendo stato lo storico "nemico", e definire l'immagine SPETTACOLARE.
scusate ma queste cose mi fanno sinceramente cagare. il dolore per un lutto, secondo me è sacrosanto e deve rimanere privato e intimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

ora sta parlando silvietto...
chissà che a uno dei fotografi presenti non avanzi un cavalletto...


ha appena detto (silvio) che mike faceva del rispetto... scusate... come si fa a fare del rispetto? il rispetto non si porta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma poi sto dando uno sguardo. sta diventando un preciso e unico momento mediatico, uno spettacolo televisivo fine a se stesso esattamente come successe coi funerali di jackson.
> si vogliono trasmettere i funerali? perfetto. ma che lì si finisca, per carità! tutto il resto è di una tristezza immonda. i commenti per far notare come fiorello e fazio siano commossi e che fa strano vederli così, le telecamera puntate su pippo baudo che porta la bara pur essendo stato lo storico "nemico", e definire l'immagine SPETTACOLARE.
> scusate ma queste cose mi fanno sinceramente cagare. il dolore per un lutto, secondo me è sacrosanto e deve rimanere privato e intimo.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora sta parlando silvietto...
> chissà che a uno dei fotografi presenti non avanzi un cavalletto...
> 
> 
> ha appena detto (silvio) che mike faceva del rispetto... scusate... come si fa a fare del rispetto? il rispetto non si porta?


 Io non ho seguito alcun funerale mediatico.
Poi sono costretta attraverso i tg a vedere delle immagini.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho seguito alcun funerale mediatico.
> Poi sono costretta attraverso i tg a vedere delle immagini.



io neanche ai tg vidi nulla di quello di jackson ma ho letto in giro su internet.
questo è il primo che vedo (sinceramente non ho guardato neanche quello del papa o dei terremotati...), girando canale ho visto piazza del duomo in quelle condizioni e per criticare come si deve ho dovuto guardare per parlare con cognizione di causa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io neanche ai tg vidi nulla di quello di jackson ma ho letto in giro su internet.
> questo è il primo che vedo (sinceramente non ho guardato neanche quello del papa o dei terremotati...), girando canale ho visto piazza del duomo in quelle condizioni e per criticare come si deve ho dovuto guardare per parlare con cognizione di causa


Io critico senza cognizione di causa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Adesso hanno acceso la tv i figli e stan facendo un giro e sento Pippo Baudo e sento i commenti di studio aperto con il tono ...normalmente usato per il cerbiatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

ho provato a guardare un telegiornale ma sono rimasta attonita...il funerale impera sovrano.
Stiamo arrivando alla necrofilia....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Per il funerale di Alberto Sordi ho pianto una settimana. Ma da buona romana ero cresciuta con i suoi film... era uno di famiglia per me.
Mi sono commossa tanto anche per i funerali di Michael Jackson (soprattutto quando è intervenuta la figlioletta) ... anche in quel caso sono cresciuta con la sua musica...
Ma, senza voler mancare di rispetto per carità, la morte di Mike Bongiorno mi ha lasciata piuttosto indifferente. Senza offesa. Solo una constatazione personale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Per il funerale di Alberto Sordi ho pianto una settimana. Ma da buona romana ero cresciuta con i suoi film... era uno di famiglia per me.
> Mi sono commossa tanto anche per i funerali di Michael Jackson (*soprattutto quando è intervenuta la figlioletta*) ... anche in quel caso sono cresciuta con la sua musica...
> Ma, senza voler mancare di rispetto per carità, la morte di Mike Bongiorno mi ha lasciata piuttosto indifferente. Senza offesa. Solo una constatazione personale.


che nervi! ma visto che tanto si parla della mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di alcuni figli... nessuno trova questa una strumentalizzazione fastidiosa e patetica??? 
di sicuro si è ottenuto con te ciò che si voleva e che si è ottenuto con N persone. fare piangere la gente. non ne capisco la ragione. una bambina sbattuta sul palco a piangere la morte del papà davanti agli occhi di milioni di persone! ma stiamo scherzando? ma la vogliamo lasciare in pace nel suo dolore, una bambina? possibile che per dare retta alla fame di cazzate della gente, per il morboso appetito di ciò che fa male agli altri, si debba strumentalizzare e usare in maniera così terrificante il dolore di una bambina?
è stato vergognoso. non c'è altro modo di definire la cosa. anzi no: anche oltraggioso. povera bambina.


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che nervi! ma visto che tanto si parla della mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di alcuni figli... nessuno trova questa una strumentalizzazione fastidiosa e patetica???
> di sicuro si è ottenuto con te ciò che si voleva e che si è ottenuto con N persone. fare piangere la gente. non ne capisco la ragione. una bambina sbattuta sul palco a piangere la morte del papà davanti agli occhi di milioni di persone! ma stiamo scherzando? ma la vogliamo lasciare in pace nel suo dolore, una bambina? possibile che per dare retta alla fame di cazzate della gente, per il morboso appetito di ciò che fa male agli altri, si debba strumentalizzare e usare in maniera così terrificante il dolore di una bambina?
> è stato vergognoso. non c'è altro modo di definire la cosa. anzi no: anche oltraggioso. povera bambina.


 quoto anche le palle cadenti dello scoiattolo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Hanno detto che non era previsto l'intervento della bimba, ma che ha voluto farlo spontaneamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi, quello è un caso che va fuori da ogni schema.
Come hanno scritto: "C'è gente famosa, c'è gente molto famosa, e poi c'è Michael Jackson..."


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Hanno detto che non era previsto l'intervento della bimba, ma che ha voluto farlo spontaneamente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in effetti mi rendo conto che si scrivono una marea di caxxate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(non sto scrivendo che le stai dicendo tu, per chiarire)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> in effetti mi rendo conto che si scrivono una marea di caxxate
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Vabbè, nel senso che quando muore un personaggio così famoso, ad un'età in cui non te lo aspetteresti mai, oltretutto sempre molto discusso e controverso... Aspettarsi un funerale in "tono minore" è un'utopia...


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Vabbè, nel senso che quando muore un personaggio così famoso, ad un'età in cui non te lo aspetteresti mai, oltretutto sempre molto discusso e controverso... Aspettarsi un funerale in "tono minore" è un'utopia...


 se fosse morto a settant'aNI LO "SCIACALLAGGIO" SAREBbe stato lo stesso...è una mia opinione naturalmente...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> se fosse morto a settant'aNI LO "SCIACALLAGGIO" SAREBbe stato lo stesso...è una mia opinione naturalmente...


Ma i figli non sarebbero stati più bambini, non avrebbero fatto scalpore.

....Avrebbero usato i nipotini.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

*off topic*

...Scusate, se vedete la Noemi potreste dirle che ha dimenticato qui un sopracciglio?







Grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che nervi! ma visto che tanto si parla della mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di alcuni figli... nessuno trova questa una strumentalizzazione fastidiosa e patetica???
> di sicuro si è ottenuto con te ciò che si voleva e che si è ottenuto con N persone. fare piangere la gente. non ne capisco la ragione. una bambina sbattuta sul palco a piangere la morte del papà davanti agli occhi di milioni di persone! ma stiamo scherzando? ma la vogliamo lasciare in pace nel suo dolore, una bambina? possibile che per dare retta alla fame di cazzate della gente, per il morboso appetito di ciò che fa male agli altri, si debba strumentalizzare e usare in maniera così terrificante il dolore di una bambina?
> è stato vergognoso. non c'è altro modo di definire la cosa. anzi no: anche oltraggioso. povera bambina.


 Per questo evito.
Ma io trovo insopportabile ogni intervento dei media che favorisce e alimenta il divismo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Scusate, se vedete la Noemi potreste dirle che ha dimenticato qui un sopracciglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahahahaha


----------



## Old aristocat (12 Settembre 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> è addirittura intervenuto in diretta con commenti sdolcinati su Mike. Evidente ha dimenticato che nell'ultimo periodo si faceva negare al telefono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io mi ricordo un'intervista in cui gli chiedevano qual'era la sua gaffe preferita...e mike: quando ho detto, a una signora vestita con una gonna a fiori: signora, ha una bellissima gonna! sembra la stoffa del divano di casa mia!"


----------



## Old Aleluja (12 Settembre 2009)

quella mitica e non a CASO  è LA FAMOSA DELLA SIGNORA longari e dell'uccello (paolo, pittore ndr)


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> quella mitica e non a CASO  è LA FAMOSA DELLA SIGNORA longari e dell'uccello (paolo, pittore ndr)


che lui ha sempre detto di non avere mai detto.
Anche la signora longari conferma che è tutto inventato.
A me fra sempre ridere quella al signore operato 20 prima alle corde vocali a cui lui dice: che brutta voce, vedrà che tra poco le torna normale


----------



## brugola (14 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche tutto il calcio minuto per minuto ...la tv dei ragazzi ...giovanna la nonna del corsaro nero ...canzonissima ... allora facciamo funerali di stato a tutti.


 
quoto la racchia.
brava persona, ha fatto una tv garbata e tutto, ma da qui ai funerali di stato...cavoli, a me pare esagerato.
nessuna strumentalizzazione, ci mancherebbe.
io sono dell'idea che i funerali siano una cosa privata, un momento intimo di chi resta, soffrendo.
ma de gustibus ...


----------



## Old Addos (17 Settembre 2009)

*Vecchi ricordi*

A me piaceva Rischiatutto , c' erano personaggi notevoli come Massimo Inardi , il parapsicologo bolognese ;

peccato per Fiorello , adesso chi imiterà ?


----------

